

Amazon Elastic Container Service now generally available - robbiet480
http://aws.amazon.com/ecs/?available

======
robbiet480
Blog link announcing this + many other new features:
[https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/ec2-container-service-
ready...](https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/ec2-container-service-ready-for-
production-use/)

